
Show HN: UI Guideline – Standardize the names of the most-used UI Components - seruda
https://www.uiguideline.com
======
LeonB
This is interesting.

I was scrolling down and when I got to pagination I assumed I’d reached the
end of the page and clicked on “2” ... which took me to the article on
pagination. Not a bug, just an unexpected consequence.

